# Any Issues With Chain Link Fence?



## ztgbrawler3 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi there, I'm getting ready to build an outdoor habitat for my pair of adult Redfoots. In order to make it predator proof, I was going to use chain link fence on the tops and sides. 

I was wondering if anyone has had any issues with Torts injuring themselves on chain link fencing, specifically the vinyl coated type? With my design, they would have access to the base of it. I can't imagine it would be tasty, but green vinyl might look plant-like.

Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Jul 2, 2018)

I have chain link but then a wood privacy fence behind it. This way they can't look out too want out. The problems I worry about is when rabbits/skunks/whatever has either dug a hole under it or bent it in. The torts could get a head or leg caught. Just keep an eye out for that and repair or block.


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes. Chain link is a problem. Tortoises need a visual barrier all around the bottom of their enclosures. You can use the chain link, but run 12" strips of plywood, or something similar all around the bottom.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 2, 2018)

ztgbrawler3 said:


> chain link fence



~ We use chain link as a outer fencing and a wooden wall for the inner.

~ This video shows our set up.


----------



## ascott (Jul 2, 2018)

ztgbrawler3 said:


> Hi there, I'm getting ready to build an outdoor habitat for my pair of adult Redfoots. In order to make it predator proof, I was going to use chain link fence on the tops and sides.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any issues with Torts injuring themselves on chain link fencing, specifically the vinyl coated type? With my design, they would have access to the base of it. I can't imagine it would be tasty, but green vinyl might look plant-like.
> 
> Thanks!



I have chain link and/or horse fencing around each and every outdoor yard for the CDTs here and I have see through fencing in the Redfoot day pens....have had ZERO problems...but each of the yards/pens is plenty large enough for each to walk about....each tort has its own personality and so if you are going to use a see through fence just be sure to place them out in the enclosures when you are able to be home a couple of days to keep an eye on how each does....


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys! I guess I should have specified, I will have a visual barrier i the form of retaining wall blocks on the outside of the pen, which should also help prevent predation. I will probably bury some hardware cloth in a trench around it as well to prevent digging by the neighborhood raccoons and cats.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 3, 2018)

ztgbrawler3 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I guess I should have specified, I will have a visual barrier i the form of retaining wall blocks on the outside of the pen, which should also help prevent predation. I will probably bury some hardware cloth in a trench around it as well to prevent digging by the neighborhood raccoons and cats.




 Just a quick question, are you planning to cover the enclosure? The reason i ask is that i would guess most racoons and / or cats would just scramble up and over vice digging under your fence.
Either way... good luck with your project. Keep us updated. Happy Torting.


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Jul 3, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Just a quick question, are you planning to cover the enclosure? The reason i ask is that i would guess most racoons and / or cats would just scramble up and over vice digging under your fence.
> Either way... good luck with your project. Keep us updated. Happy Torting.



Yes, I am doing chain link over the top. What they are in right now is uncovered, so I have to bring them in every night. With my work schedule the way it is, that is sometimes difficult.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 3, 2018)

ztgbrawler3 said:


> Yes, I am doing chain link over the top. What they are in right now is uncovered, so I have to bring them in every night. With my work schedule the way it is, that is sometimes difficult.



Gotcha. Thanks...! Good luck with your project.


----------



## SULCY (Jul 11, 2018)

Why not make a night box for them this way you could lock them in at night and not have to cover the whole pen with chain link. Mine is out all day and at night gets closed in his box and it works great, I have raccoons coyotes cats etc. also.


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Jul 25, 2018)

SULCY said:


> Why not make a night box for them this way you could lock them in at night and not have to cover the whole pen with chain link. Mine is out all day and at night gets closed in his box and it works great, I have raccoons coyotes cats etc. also.


Sorry, just now saw this. I could do a night box, but being that I would have to be there at sundown and roughly sunup to let them in/out just as I would if I were taking them inside, my odd work schedule makes it difficult sometimes. That's why I'm building a completely predator-proof enclosure to avoid that issue.


----------



## SULCY (Jul 25, 2018)

ztgbrawler3 said:


> Sorry, just now saw this. I could do a night box, but being that I would have to be there at sundown and roughly sunup to let them in/out just as I would if I were taking them inside, my odd work schedule makes it difficult sometimes. That's why I'm building a completely predator-proof enclosure to avoid that issue.


Mine go in at night I just lock it up. I guess if you are not home all the time that is a problem. What happens if the weather turns bad and no one can put them away?


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Jul 25, 2018)

SULCY said:


> Mine go in at night I just lock it up. I guess if you are not home all the time that is a problem. What happens if the weather turns bad and no one can put them away?


They have plenty of sturdy cover in the event of storms, which they will readily use. Because of where I live, they're really only out in the summer. Otherwise I have a large indoor enclosure in the garage for the cooler months.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2018)

It's a good idea to put sight barrier all along the inside at the bottom:


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 25, 2018)

My leopard tortoise was once housed in a very large outdoor enclosure with metal fencing. Not chain link but a type of garden/farm fencing. 

Not only did I experience an escape (the fencing bent at the bottom despite using garden staples) but he lost a few leg scales, too. They'd get caught and rip off as he paced the perimeter.

I don't do that anymore. Only solid fencing along the bottom for me now.


----------

